# Kelme



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

My favorite Merckx color scheme has always been the earlier Kelme machines.
I have been searching for one for way too long and look what I found on ebay.

OK experts, what is this?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=360040553839&Category=98084&_trksid=p3907.m29

I realize Kelme has been around since 1980 but the of this paint scheme was Fabio Para in '89 and all the photos that I have found don't match match this bike. Merckx on the down tube is different, the rear spacing seems wrong for the age bike, only one bottle mount and what is that tube set. 

Question is, is this frame worth the trouble of turning this into a daily rider?
ie, cold setting and possibly have bottle mounts added.
BTW I have always loved the old school slanted text as opposed to the bubble text.
OR should I wait or buy any corsa exta and have it repainted.

What do the experts say?
Thanks


----------



## slojoe (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm no expert but if the paint looks as good in person as in the pics I'd leave it alone. Certainly good for a rider. You might get lucky, one similar to this but in Panasonic livery just ended with no bids and a 300 starting price.

As for the 2nd bottle mount you can use rubber-coated clamps. If you like steel and find an EM in your size and paint scheme at a price you can live with you won't regret it.


----------

